

Ask HN: Need help finding a post - tarmac

Somebody posted a link to a presentation made by a guy who's name sounds hispanic.<p>It dealt with the rise and fall of countries across many years in time. It also dealt with the US and Brazil being outliers in the aspect that most countries "contract" after passing their revolutionary state.<p>I searched and searched using google site search but  no dice. Does anyone remember this post?
======
iamdave
[http://www.poptech.org/popcasts/popcasts.aspx?lang=&](http://www.poptech.org/popcasts/popcasts.aspx?lang=&);
viewcastid=14

This.

(kill the space after the ampersand because the link got abbreviated)

~~~
tarmac
Exactly thanks a lot sir.

------
swapspace
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_be...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)

The corresponding HN link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=373041>

Is this it?

~~~
tarmac
It wasn't a TED presentation -- thanks though.

------
pclark
you're probably aware of this, but : searchyc.com

~~~
tarmac
no I was not and thanks

